# Anybody know why?



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

The owner of the local organic dog food store told me I must NEVER let my dog drink from a plastic bowl. Does anyone know the reason? The only bowl that doesn't spill in Mickey's crate is plastic and now he's taken to drinking at bedtime from it. (Thankfully, it doesn't make him have to get up in the night-lol) Thanks!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Could it have to do with lead paint from China?
Or this?
Melamine Can Leach Off Bowls And Into Food, Study Finds -- But Risk Of Harm Uncertain

Isn't think the chemical involved in the pet food scare a few years ago?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

A lot of people now will not even let their kids drink from plastic. I think it is a little paranoid personally- as long as you make sure the bowl is BPA free, not made in china and cleaned regularly it is fine as far as I am concerned. Because most every dog bowl is made in an iffy place I tend to stick with people bowls wherever I can. For a while everyone was saying only use metal bowls then there was a batch of stainless steel bowls recalled from petco because they had uranium in them, so personally I think it is that pet products are not regulated- not a really a problem with plastic. 

I have a glass water bowl that is actually a really expensive bowl I got on sale at a sax that was closing and like the look of. I also use plastic bowls that are marketed at human infants for food or sometimes I feed my dogs out of the Tupperware I store the food in (I feed raw).


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Regarding the regular cleaning- plastic scratches and can grow bacteria, that can cause some dogs to get pimples on their muzzles or other reactions. Iffy plastic can cause similar reactions even new so that is something to watch out for. Then there is the once every so often dog that is allergic to metal so metal bowls are out for them. Ceramic/glass is probably safest but it is all about where it came from and what you are comfortable with.


----------



## judahsmom (Jun 19, 2014)

I think you can use plastic if it is BPA free.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I copy and pasted this from an article..
Plastic bowls are safe to use if a few simple precautions are taken. Do not use scraped, scratched or damaged bowls, particularly to heat food, even if they are labeled microwave-safe. Discard damaged bowls. Only use plastic bowls in the microwave if they are labeled safe; do not heat longer than necessary. *Our pets are also vulnerable to chemicals in plastics, so it is a good idea to replace your plastic pet food bowls with ceramic or stainless steel bowls.
*

I guess it is the toxic chemicals then. I use a glass bowl like the ones we eat cereal out of simply because it matches with her food bowl, which is another cereal bowl that we had .


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I guess I'll start looking for a nice heavy glass bowl. Probably the safest bet. I'm not so comfortable with ceramic because of the possibility of lead.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't use plastic simply because it causes my pug to get doggie acne. Once I removed the plastic bowls and replaces with ceramic, the acne cleared up. If she eats from a plastic bowl when we are out and about, she get the acne again....


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I use Ikea bowls for the pups and cats, they carry the perfect size. It's meant for people but works great for them. Plastic pet bowls have a lot of bad chemicals. Before I knew better I used plastic for the cats and they kept getting pimples and missing fur on their chins 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

